# Dredges on CCs?



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Center Consoles:

How do you secure your dredge (rope to cleat, downrigger, heavy rod, etc.)? 

How far back to you drop it? 

Does it change the amount of lines you will have out?

Any tips appreciated


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

(Crickets chirping)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish them all the time from CCs, walkarounds and other outboard-driven boats. I add about 10ft of 400lb mono to the front and secure it to 20ft of parachute chord and cleat it off the stern. It does not affect how many baits I run. I usually don't use the dredge however if I'm gonna pull more than 6 knots. Faster speeds cause the tails to snap off my baits (plastic shad and ballyhoo).


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

We use a ribbon dredge nearly every time we fish, it's the first thing to go out and one of the first things in when we get a bite. I use 4 lbs of weight in front of it, and set it back to where it runs without trying to pop out of the water. cleat it on the long corner and run a lure behind it.We try to make the same person everytime put the dredge in and out, it could be dangerous, and it takes some patience, but i believe they work. i've got a bunch of half eaten ribbons to prove it! I also wanted to add that it doesn't affect the amount of rods we fish. When the fishing is slow, we'll often fish up to 9 rods, run the dredge and a squid bar.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I too like the strip-type dredges BUT will add that sometimes they spin like crazy which can tangle the strips in the bars. I fix this by adding a 4oz trolling weight to one of the legs of the dredge. It'll swing a little after that but won't spin.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We run a 128 strip dredge off the outrigger mid section and in that position I control it with the teaser reel just under the outrigger handle. that way I can reel it in( when a fish comes behind it)leaving the crew to pitch back a bait and take care of everything else. But most times it is ran down with the downrigger and the guys in back control it.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*dredge*

i run mine off my downrigger with a 2 lbs trolling weight in front of them (stripe dredge only) i have also run them off the out riggers on yachts but never attempted it on a open boat


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

...


----------



## recess daughter (May 18, 2009)

...


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Can't wait to use one on my next trip. I have the williamson mackerel dredge with the spinners and the clip behind the trailing mackerel to attach a lure line.

My brother just got a strike point tackle (ribbon) dredge so interested to see how they both do.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is a dredge setup similar to one for a Cuban hand line? TIA for any info. Interesting thread.


----------

